# North of Soo Ontario Brookies or lakers (winter)



## OscodaAsh (Jan 5, 2007)

So I'm looking to do a back country winter camping/ice fishing trip. Walkin or by snowmobile. Really looking for an adventure here, not a cabin. I've spent hours pouring through info but it's so hard to find good information on great trout water. Which I fully understand. 

Just wondering if anyone has any ideas or has been up that way ice fishing that could possibly point me in the right direction. Right now I'm leaning towards Lake Superior Provincial Park. But any other ideas welcome.

Thanks, Adam


----------



## OscodaAsh (Jan 5, 2007)

Wow, didn't really read Copper44 post just before mine. Sounds like we're looking for the same type of information here.


----------



## unclepaully (Nov 26, 2007)

Get ahold of Tyler Dunn from the soo ontario. 

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Tyler-Dunn-Guiding/216998855173537?sk=timeline&ref=page_internal

Even if you don't need a guide he will give you some good info for a DIY trip.


----------



## flockshot (Feb 23, 2007)

lake superior provincial park is my home grounds...pm if you want more info on lakes etc... 

that being said..you cannot operate a snowmobile off any of the roads in the park. so it will extremely limit your options..also, many of the back country camp sites might be hard to accsess if your motor vehicle restricted..but my laawd the brook trout. lol. 


I have an idea of a spot for you, but even though very few would ever find it, I still feel a pm of location would be better warranted..good luck!!


----------



## Ontario North Fishing (Apr 12, 2011)

Did you find a spot to go? How did you make out? I know they have got alot of snow up there recently. Hopefully you can provide us with a report.


----------

